# Style 71 on a E60?



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Any bored out there and want to drop some Style 71 wheels on an E60? I have the Style 71 on my 330Cic and love 'em. Just wondering. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Presley348 (Oct 6, 2004)

beware_phog said:


> Any bored out there and want to drop some Style 71 wheels on an E60? I have the Style 71 on my 330Cic and love 'em. Just wondering. Thanks in advance!


I have just ordered a set of 4 - 8x18s 71's for my new e60 530i, and supposed to be in to my BMW dealer this week! Now you have them on a 3 series? How do you like them?

DO they ride smooth on you BMW, and could you email me a side picture of you 3 series with the 71's on it at: [email protected]?

Thanks in advance!

Sincerely,

Presley348


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

go to the gallery and search for 330cic



Presley348 said:


> I have just ordered a set of 4 - 8x18s 71's for my new e60 530i, and supposed to be in to my BMW dealer this week! Now you have them on a 3 series? How do you like them?
> 
> DO they ride smooth on you BMW, and could you email me a side picture of you 3 series with the 71's on it at: [email protected]?
> 
> ...


----------

